# Submarine



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi Guy's I just was wondering if I could pick your brains for a moment or two. I was wondering does anyone know what class of submarine this looks like. To me it look like a Pacific Fleet type sub. similar to the U.S.S. Lionfish or a Gato class I am not sure. I have been thinking a long time about bashing a sub. to this configuration. I realize that a 1 to 1 scale this would not be very praticle (sp) but as a fantasy subject I think it would be kind of a fun build with a built up observation bow like the Seaview from VTTBOTS complete with figures like the attached picture.
Anyway your help would be appreciated and if anybody has a higher resoulution pic of the sub would be helpful. The picture is a crop from a movie poster for "The Land That Time Forgot".

Thanks
John
AZbuilder


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Great idea! Sounds like lots of fun.

It sure looks like a Gato/Balao (USS Lionfish is a Balao, slight variation on Gato) to me too! The bow shape, the whole thing, def a Gato. It looks liek it might be a fantasy scale, tho, greatly enlarged, liek the SR71 Blackbird in X-Men - that plane is a one man craft, but they scaled it upand put in a conference room and suite of rooms!

Keep us posted, interesting project!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great Idea AZ Builder, Something like that would be perfect for a Lighted interior with fiqures. I say GO FOR IT !!!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Irwin Allen Class.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

A giant underwater T-rex?!?!?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Thanks for the confidence*

Thanks for the votes of confidence guys. Right now I am in the planning stages of the project I still need to get the U.S.S. Lionfish model but I do have most of the other items I need includine LEDs to light up the observation bow and in answer to your comment


> Terrer"A giant underwater T-rex?!?!? "


 here is a pic of the poster that caught my imagination. I will keep you guys updated on my progress.

John
AZbuilder


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Steve244 said:


> Irwin Allen Class.


 Steve, "just think INTERIOR, INTERIOR, Interior "


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

With the bulgy external saddle tanks, it looks more like a German Type VII U-boat than a Gato/Balao, which were really pretty sleek. But heck, it doesn't really matter for this kind of project. Splice a big drop tank half on to the hull of whatever you have if it's important. It looks like a fun project!
Andrew


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

If I remember the movie correctly (it's been a long time) the sub in it was indeed German. On the other hand, it was just a stock u-boat, and where's the fun in that?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Yeah the movie submarine was nothing like the movie poster submarine. Also the book does not mention that the U-33 or "Frankenstein" as the character Bowen Tyler called it had a Observation Bow but it was larger than the standard U-boat of the time 1914-1918 WW I.

AZbuilder
John


----------

